# cheerful bit of advice



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

As tax season approaches, some good advice for any non-compliant US citizens abroad thinking about becoming compliant, from the American expats Facebook group:



> Dear Members: I had a lengthy, robust call yesterday with an individual who spent 25 years in upper management with the Department of Treasury IRS Criminal Investigation. He confirmed what I thought about the IRS. There is more bark than bite. He stated that there are many, many Americans overseas who have no business in entering the US tax system and that Accidental Americans UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES should enter the US tax system. He confirmed that there are MANY US tax pros who prey on Americans overseas and Accidental Americans through fear and falsehoods. (e.g. you will get arrested, etc.). Any US tax professional who pushes and scaremongers these individuals to comply are not professionals and should not be used! He confirmed that the IRS is NOT going to go after you in your country of residence (most especially if you are a citizen of that country) and the IRS is NOT going to arrest you at the US border. The IRS does not have the resources to do this plus they go after those who have committed a crime not the average American overseas. He stated that Americans overseas not succumb to the fear. Excellent conversation and I am glad my views have been validated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This definitely echos what I have heard from a number of acquaintances - including a guy I dated briefly - who used to work for the IRS in various capacities. 

I'm not sure whether or not it's considered "kosher" to cross post from another source like this. But unless someone objects, I'm going to let it stand for the time being.

If you are thinking of "making use of" your US citizenship (say, to sponsor a spouse to move to the US) then, by all means, get compliant. But if you have no particular US ties, and no bank accounts or major assets back there, then please don't let the "tax professionals" scare you into compliance. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

It is disgusting though. All those threats, all that anxiety, all those pointless forms filed, regulations and treaties pored over,people worrying endlessly about what exactly they should do...and it's all for nothing.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure whether or not it's considered "kosher" to cross post from another source like this. But unless someone objects, I'm going to let it stand for the time being.


My hunch is that Keith Redmond would not object, if it saved someone from becoming compliant when they don't need to.

As ever, if you have financial ties to the US or intend to move or return, all bets are off - you have a different compliance problem on your hands.


----------



## celticweb (Mar 26, 2016)

iota, I totally agree with you. I am totally angry with how my whole 2016 was pretty much consumed with anxiety, dread, anger, uncertainly, do i or don't I scenario, made to feel like a criminal for doing normal things and bank interrogation and craziness.

I renounced yesterday, such a relief and it could not have gone smoother. the embassy people were very professional. 

Maybe if I had seen this advice a year I ago, I would have stayed under the radar because I certainly fit the profile of a person that can stay under with a bit less anxiety. That being said, my spouse was pretty adamant that he didn't want to be subject to any Fbar penalties, information sharing now or in future. It was a dark cloud looming over our heads for the past 10 months. Buying my freedom was worth it for this aspect. I keep thinking how I would have dealt with it if the tables had been turned and I probably would have felt the same.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Congratulations celticweb! Glad to hear it all went smoothly. What did they tell you about when to expect your CLN?

Staying under the (apparently non-existent) radar works fine for some, but doesn't suit everyone. I knew I would renounce right from the second I learned about CBT. Worth every penny to get the last vestiges of America (the scared bullying darkside America) out of my life forever.


----------



## celticweb (Mar 26, 2016)

iota2014 said:


> Congratulations celticweb! Glad to hear it all went smoothly. What did they tell you about when to expect your CLN?
> 
> Staying under the (apparently non-existent) radar works fine for some, but doesn't suit everyone. I knew I would renounce right from the second I learned about CBT. Worth every penny to get the last vestiges of America (the scared bullying darkside America) out of my life forever.


The US authorities should be told that until my OMG moment, I had a very happy stress free marriage. Of course I know that this could change at any time with life circumstances but it's disgraceful that place of birth should be a life circumstance that causes marriage stress. Of course we could have gone and done some planning, separating of assets etc but it should never be necessary for married people to resort to this based on nationality. I kept telling my spouse too that they can't collect but when it's not you that has the toxic nationality, that doesn't really make one feel better.

I was told to expect the CLN in 6 months or less. They said they were churning them out quicker now and most likely I will receive it within 3 months.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Question for Bev - do you think that the initiative described at http://http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/14/missions-d-information/missions-d-information-communes/mission-d-information-commune-sur-l-extraterritorialite-de-la-legislation-americaine/a-la-une/reunion-constitutive-du-mercredi-2-mars-2016 is likely to lead to any positive outcome for French USCs?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't get to the site you link to - but I see it's something from the Assemblée from 2 March 2016. Not sure what you're referring to, but I suspect if nothing has come of whatever it is in the last year (almost), it's not likely to change things any time soon.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Oops - I seem to have wrecked the URL. Trying again:

RÃ©union constitutive du mercredi 2 mars 2016 - Mission dâ€™information commune sur l'extraterritorialitÃ© de la lÃ©gislation amÃ©ricaine - AssemblÃ©e nationale




> Réunion constitutive du mercredi 2 mars 2016
> Contenu de l'article
> Les commissions des affaires étrangères et des finances de l’Assemblée nationale ont décidé de constituer une mission d’information commune sur l’extraterritorialité de certaines lois des États-Unis, qui a tenu sa réunion constitutive mercredi 2 mars 2016. Le président de la mission est M. Pierre Lellouche (Les Républicains, Paris) et sa rapporteure Mme Karine Berger (Socialiste, républicain et citoyen, Hautes-Alpes).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to wonder if this meeting ever came up with anything. France has an unfortunate habit of convening "meetings" and "commissions" and "reports" that come up with all kinds of nifty ideas - but if they go against the grain, the whole thing just gets ignored. Then again, I've known the US to do much the same thing.

Afraid I'm not holding my breath on anything concrete coming out of this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Bev.


----------

